# NRA Now 6 Million



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Members as of May 12th. A very good sign for the mid-terms as well.



> The NRA, now with 6 million members, is energized and ready to stand and fight, Executive Vice President Wayne LaPierre said during the NRA's Annual Meetings & Exhibits in Dallas.


https://www.americas1stfreedom.org/articles/2018/5/12/wayne-lapierre-says-nra-is-alive-standing-tall-and-still-fighting/


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

That's a good start. Now we just need another 36 million or so before we start recruiting heavily for the GOA.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Yep there are about 36 million, maybe more, sherkers who will let the 6 million keep government hands off of their guns.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Renewed my membership last week.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

patrioteer said:


> That's a good start. Now we just need another 36 million or so before we start recruiting heavily for the GOA.


I like the GOA  To me,
if NRA is like the Republicans,
GOA is like the TeaParty.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> I like the GOA
> To me, if the NRA is like the Republicans,
> the GOA is like the TeaParty.
> View attachment 78178


Why not both


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

MountainGirl said:


> I like the GOA  To me,
> if NRA is like the Republicans,
> GOA is like the TeaParty.
> View attachment 78178


That's a reasonable comparison. I wonder if the GOA is seeing a surge in membership too?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Support them all. NRA has the clot and is the target of the left. The others while we may prefer thier stances and ideas do not have the membership or the clout on Capitol Hill yet. People get ticked off that NRA is wrong or not doing the job and hold money. I get it but your only hurting the cause of preserving the second amendment. NAGR, GOA, And others are great and support them too not instead of.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

patrioteer said:


> That's a reasonable comparison. I wonder if the GOA is seeing a surge in membership too?


I bet so.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I am a life member of the NRA. Also a member of GOA and OFF (Oregon Firearms Federation)


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I just joined less than a week ago. $100 for a 5 year membership.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Joined the NRA myself a few weeks ago, and will remain a member.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Yep there are about 36 million, maybe more, sherkers who will let the 6 million keep government hands off of their guns.


part of OPSEC and maintaining a Grey Man status is to not stupidly get listed on a eazy to obtain membership list .... send in your support $$$$ - voice your opinion .... vote accordingly

absolutely no memberships that sell your name & address ....

and that's without questioning their computer security - they have to be in the Top 25 targeted by ANTIFA types ....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> part of OPSEC and maintaining a Grey Man status is to not stupidly get listed on a eazy to obtain membership list .... send in your support $$$$ - voice your opinion .... vote accordingly
> 
> absolutely no memberships that sell your name & address ....
> 
> and that's without questioning their computer security - they have to be in the Top 25 targeted by ANTIFA types ....


I understand your point. However I believe that it would be not so difficult for the same people to find out who is on here. NSA hears all and sees all. But maybe your computer security is superior to mine.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> part of OPSEC and maintaining a Grey Man status is to not stupidly get listed on a eazy to obtain membership list .... send in your support $$$$ - voice your opinion .... vote accordingly
> 
> absolutely no memberships that sell your name & address ....
> 
> and that's without questioning their computer security - they have to be in the Top 25 targeted by ANTIFA types ....


The cow's already out of the barn on that one my friend. You can thank both President Bush for the Patriot Act and President Obama for allowing NSA to spy on citizens. Not to mention google or the fact that the Feds already have my 4473's and they know where I'm registered on the electoral roll.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

I am an NRA member and donator to the Firearms Policy Coalition, but have also been looking at the GOA. I semi ruled our the NAGR after reading some things about it's head and founder that made him sound untrustworthy. But the more people and organizations in the fight the better. The antis sure have enough organizations trying to strip us of our rights.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> I understand your point. However I believe that it would be not so difficult for the same people to find out who is on here. NSA hears all and sees all. But maybe your computer security is superior to mine.


you joke - I don't know about you - but I don't get a mailbox of of crap addressed "Illini Warrior" off any internet site .... if you just joined the NRA get ready for all the crap coming your way ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> The cow's already out of the barn on that one my friend. You can thank both President Bush for the Patriot Act and President Obama for allowing NSA to spy on citizens. Not to mention google or the fact that the Feds already have my 4473's and they know where I'm registered on the electoral roll.


first of all I decide who's "my friend" - and if you want to publically put your head on the chopping block - that's your biz ...

I'm just PUBLICALLY warning the NRA neophytes of the dangers involved - that membership list lands up in the hands of any half wit & crackpot that wants it - the ANTIFA types can get all that info by just volunteering for an hour at the conservative candidates office or even at that minimum wage call center job ....

send in $$$$ anonymously - buy the magazine off the newstand - don't get on the conservative mass mailing lists .... when the azzhole come hunting conservatives you'll get the first shot and not shot in the back ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

*"OPSEC

Reader D.S. sent in this reminder about maintaining OPSEC at all times. Thieves in Huntersville, North Carolina have been scouting parking lots for NRA decals in local car thefts. The local sheriff is saying it's a good idea to remove any form of gun or hunting sticker from your car because the sticker alerts potential thieves that you may have a firearm. While most of the time, a person with a concealed carry will probably have that firearm on their person, there are certain places that you just can't take it (bank, post office, court buildings) and the thief will expect you to leave the firearm in the car. Even if you have a lock box that you keep it in, the thief won't know that until he has already broken into your car."*

published today >>>>>>>> https://survivalblog.com/survivalists-odds-n-sods-208/

what it doesn't mention is the potential for a parking lot ambush or confrontation with a nutcaze crook with more ambition & idiotic balls


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> first of all I decide who's "my friend" - and if you want to publically put your head on the chopping block - that's your biz ...
> 
> I'm just PUBLICALLY warning the NRA neophytes of the dangers involved - that membership list lands up in the hands of any half wit & crackpot that wants it - the ANTIFA types can get all that info by just volunteering for an hour at the conservative candidates office or even at that minimum wage call center job ....
> 
> send in $$$$ anonymously - buy the magazine off the newstand - don't get on the conservative mass mailing lists .... when the azzhole come hunting conservatives you'll get the first shot and not shot in the back ....


Edited your f-bomb out, was puzzled at the same time wrote azzhole instead of asshole.

I've been an NRA member for many years and the only crap I get is from them, asking for more and more money. My gosh, they spend more money on the mail wanting more money. It seems like a waste of money, to me.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> *"OPSEC
> 
> Reader D.S. sent in this reminder about maintaining OPSEC at all times. Thieves in Huntersville, North Carolina have been scouting parking lots for NRA decals in local car thefts. The local sheriff is saying it's a good idea to remove any form of gun or hunting sticker from your car because the sticker alerts potential thieves that you may have a firearm. While most of the time, a person with a concealed carry will probably have that firearm on their person, there are certain places that you just can't take it (bank, post office, court buildings) and the thief will expect you to leave the firearm in the car. Even if you have a lock box that you keep it in, the thief won't know that until he has already broken into your car."*
> 
> ...


Very good point. My cars have no stickers on them. Furthermore, my attire suggests nothing but a beach bum. Island shirt or fishing shirt, Keen sandals and a Margaritaville cap. Nobody needs to know what's under the shirt.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

I used to put on an anti-burglary presentation a few times a year at the civic center using survey results from thieves serving time at a bunch of different state prisons. The criminals big three ticket items are cash, gold, and guns. Putting stickers or decals on car or homes that indicate you are a gun owner was an invitation for them to break in.

As far as data goes, you can absolutely find out all about someone to include name, address, usernames, and email addresses. When we run background checks it's amazing, no make that scary, how much we can find out. All we need is one piece of data to start building from and then the floodgates open. It didn't take long until I realized there really is no data privacy unless perhaps you are completely off the grid.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Denton said:


> Very good point. My cars have no stickers on them. Furthermore, my attire suggests nothing but a beach bum. Island shirt or fishing shirt, Keen sandals and a Margaritaville cap. Nobody needs to know what's under the shirt.


You should probably consider adding some form of pants/shorts to your attire. You'll get hassled less.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Denton said:


> Very good point. My cars have no stickers on them. Furthermore, my attire suggests nothing but a beach bum. Island shirt or fishing shirt, Keen sandals and a Margaritaville cap. Nobody needs to know what's under the shirt.


In my neck of the woods, an NRA sticker will get your vehicle keyed or spray painted.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

White Shadow said:


> You should probably consider adding some form of pants/shorts to your attire. You'll get hassled less.


I don't wear shorts. I prefer to protect my knees.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> I don't wear shorts. I prefer to protect my knees.


...."Yeah, but now I'm gettin' old, don't wear underwear,
I don't go to church, and I don't cut my hair;...

James William Buffett 1974


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Yep there are about 36 million, maybe more, sherkers who will let the 6 million keep government hands off of their guns.


As always is the case. Thanks for your stand.



Denton said:


> Edited your f-bomb out, was puzzled at the same time wrote azzhole instead of asshole.
> 
> I've been an NRA member for many years and the only crap I get is from them, asking for more and more money. My gosh, they spend more money on the mail wanting more money. It seems like a waste of money, to me.


Its a marketing machine, how do you think they have achieved 6 million members willing to make a stand? This marketing machine has a voice that demands an audience. How many other organizations have attracted both a sitting president and a vice president to their annual convention?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> ...."Yeah, but now I'm gettin' old, don't wear underwear,
> I don't go to church, and I don't cut my hair;...
> 
> James William Buffett 1974


No worries, Slip is a member, I renew for him every year. :vs_cool:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> As always is the case. Thanks for your stand.
> 
> Its a marketing machine, how do you think they have achieved 6 million members willing to make a stand? This marketing machine has a voice that demands an audience. How many other organizations have attracted both a sitting president and a vice president to their annual convention?


Yup. Sending the NRA money is making a stand. :vs_smirk:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> Yup. Sending the NRA money is making a stand. :vs_smirk:


Unless you think you are making a stand by going alone. Me? I am one of 6 million who are visible (see the sticker on my truck) and have a voice in DC.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

All the second amendment organizations fund raise via mail and email. So yes a portion of the money goes there. Any political pressure that can be brought to bear to keep the left from making the second amendment impotent or a figment of the past is worth while. JMHO. It’s a fight that requires vigilance, time, money and effort. Get lazy and watch what happens.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Denton said:


> I don't wear shorts. I prefer to protect my knees.


Don't get on them and you'll be fine.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

KUSA said:


> Don't get on them and you'll be fine.


How would one do three to five second rushes without hitting the knees?


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Can you give an illustration of what you are talking about? I know not of what you speaketh about.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

KUSA said:


> Can you give an illustration of what you are talking about? I know not of what you speaketh about.


This is a 3 to 5 second rush, or should I say this is the one I know about. Might not be the same as what @Denton is referring to.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Now I understand.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> you joke - I don't know about you - but I don't get a mailbox of of crap addressed "Illini Warrior" off any internet site .... if you just joined the NRA get ready for all the crap coming your way ....


Perhaps you missed his point.
Your original point was not talking about how much mail one gets. You are concerned about showing up on a list.
His point was, just by being a member here, you could already be on a list. An entry-level NSA peon can have your name and address within seconds, just because you visited this site.
Join the NRA or don't join the NRA. Just don't pretend that you're hiding from anyone by not doing so.

I prefer to be counted. They need to be reminded that 6 MILLION people are in open opposition to their constant attacks against our civil rights, with untold millions behind them.
That is why I joined.
It is logistically impossible to use a list of 6 million people to start confiscating guns or targeting gun owners. I don't care what group gets the no-so-bright idea. It will be their reckoning if they try.


----------



## recon (Jan 1, 2013)

Should be a lot more but it is a good sign. :idea:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I thank all 6 million for standing with me.


----------

